# Hunting lease



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

How hard is it to find a good lease? I've been on some really bad leases the past couple of years. If any one know of a decent lease in south Texas for $4000 or less post up and let me know. Thanks


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Very well could have a few spots available on a 5400 acre lease in west texas in Schleicer county west of Eldorado. Its is $2400 a spot which includes your 2 spots that you hunt and your electricity. Allowed 1 trophy, 1 cull/management, and 2 does. There are also some turkeys. If you might be interested give me a call at 281-731-9936. My name is Jeremy.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I would say it is very hard to find a good lease. The bad leases turn over every year...the good ones almost never do.

You have to find one that is good and needs a member. Of course then you are hunting with strangers until you get to know them.

Of course with the economy down and people loosing jobs, it may be easier than it has been in a long time.


----------

